# Cutting Glass



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

Need some help in cutting glass.

I have some glass pieces with me but don't have glass cutting equipment and expertise.

If anyone help me cutting it and teaching me how to cut them I would really appreciate that.

PM me please. 
Thanks,


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd offer to help, but i'm going away for a week on sunday. if you havnt gotten it sorted by then, I can probably help when I'm back.

all you really need to know is, score the glass once only, use EVEN pressure,
if possible practice on a few peices, use oil to lubricate the cutting wheel, use a ruler as a guide for straight lines, tap the scored area to tease it into a crack, then gently apply even pressure along the scored/cracked seam.

highly suggest you wear glasses, as often little bits of glass can spall off.

sharpie marker or grease pencil work really well for marking the glass, and remember if you're going to use a straight edge, to take into account the amount of offset the cutter wheel is from the edge of the cutter head so you dont cut too big/small.

Any cheap glass tool will work if you're only making a few cuts. i think they are normally 5$ or so, any light oil will work as lubricant , 3in1, wd40, etc

hope that helps


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

there are some pretty good vids on youtube of it. but what df001 said on the subject is pretty comprehensive. i would suggest a t square for cutting against, if you have a factory edge to place it against. this is all assuming you are making straight cuts. cutting holes is much different. there are rules as to where you can cut the hole.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

also, depending on your use, it can be a good idea to soften the scored edges to prevent cuts, a coarse diamond stone would be ideal, or a carborundum?sp? stone, also only a few ?10 $ at local bigbox hardware can be used, but they are REALLY coarse, so care has to be taken not to destroy the edge - all you're looking to do is round over the sharp corner slightly - makes it less prone to damage.

further pro tip - if the glass is tempered - dont bother trying it. it *will* shatter.

if nothing else - you could call around, most stained glass shops would likely be more than happy to cut to your exact dimensions for a few bucks. Same with window/picture frame type places, but they would probably charge more.

let us know how you make out


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's been pretty much said. I use a knife sharpening stone to go over the edges of a fresh cut. The stone got more use smoothing glass than sharpening my knives. lol

If you still need help, where are you located?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My personal limited experience is that a good snap will more likely give you a clean edge than steady pressure or tapping the score. In addition a heavy score isn't necessary and is more likely to result in an uneven break. For removing the sharp edge left, the best thing I have found is a piece of glass rubbed along the edge. You can use a scrap piece or even a jar or bottle. Another thing that works well after the edge is gone if you want more, is a Dremel type tool with a cylindrical diamond bit.
One thing I taken to doing, especially for narrow pieces (1" or less) is to fix the pane into a Workmate right at the score line and snapping off the larger piece. The glass I am cutting is 3/16" or 1/4'" which is a little tougher than thinner window glass.


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind advise.

@ df001: please send me a PM when you come back.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Watched this a few times. It's the cold/hot water method.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Just jumping in from my other thread 

So what would the average costs be if you're looking at getting glass cut to your specifications (and also don't have glass pieces of your own)?

I've asked for an 8"x6" piece of glass cut for me once for in which they charged me $5 for where they did it in 2 minutes. I'm not sure if that was a good price or not lol.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass*

i paid ten dollars for a piece 17.5 in by 5 in ... they polished the edges and 
chamfered the edge .


----------

